# Garden City Pier



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Will be down this weekend to do alittle fishing are they catching any fish Skink??


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

*No luck*

My father and I fished Garden City Pier for 6 hours monday night and 4 hours monday morning. We caught nothing but pinfish and 2 blues and 2 small sharks. We also took a small boat out in to the inlet and also didn't do well at all(4 croakers and a 40 lbs stingray. I don't know if it is the warm temperatures or just operator error!!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gregg, it's pretty dead down hear. I've seen one decent shark, the wife caught a couple very small whiting. Sorry, wish there was better news. Oh well, at least there is PI next month!!!!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

There have been some whiting caught during the morning and day, and some spanish on straw rigs. Flounder are showing up at night with live bait and a few trout( winter)too. c'mon down and say hey. Always good to see old friends again


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reports.. I will stop and see ya Skink.... When r u working!! I leave on tuesday...


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be there Wed-Sun evenings from 5-ish till closing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You catching any pomps Skink? October can't get here soon enough...already got a trip or two in the works.


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

Skink, what are the pier hrs. ? I wiill be down from Tue.- Fri. Will be staying at Kingstree beside the pier. Hope to meet you & some of the other fishermen on this board.


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

*condo*

looking for a condo at myrtle beach 1or 2 bed rooms from oct. 2 thru 16 any good clean oceanfront at a fair price would be apreciated.
also can a person have any luck catching sheephead in oct.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

kendall said:


> looking for a condo at myrtle beach 1or 2 bed rooms from oct. 2 thru 16 any good clean oceanfront at a fair price would be apreciated.
> also can a person have any luck catching sheephead in oct.


If you want in MB, we stay at Lands End Resort during that time, I think beach Front 2bd runs around 400 bucks a wk. It is also gated. We have been staying there the past 10yrs and had no problems.


----------

